# Bine-(a)ţi venit



## Nazionalista

Salut; pot să scriu "bine-ţi venit" în loc de "bine aţi venit"?
Cred că nu pot, dar nu ştiu de ce.

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## jazyk

Cred că nu și niciodată nu am văzut scrierea aceea. Este totodată comun să se omită litera î în fața unei alte vocale în mod special în literatură cu scopul de a reproduce dialoguri informale, spre exemplu  _Ce s-a-ntâmplat_?


----------



## danielstan

Nici eu nu am văzut o astfel de ortografiere și nici nu am auzit pe cineva pronunțând astfel.

Acum, că stau să mă gândesc de ce vorbitorii de limbă română nu au încercat o astfel de pronunție care ar reduce cu 1 silabă tot mesajul, cred că este din cauză că s-ar produce confuzie cu exprimări (întâlnite în viața reală) precum:

"Bine-ți stă cu haina asta" în loc de "Bine îți stă..."

"Bine-ți face mama când te ceartă" în loc de "Bine îți face..."


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Este vorba despre un _verb auxiliar_.
Verbele auxiliare rămân întregi, în timp ce _pronumele _cu forme neaccentuate pot să-_și_ piardă din sunete, fie inițiale sau finale.
Exemple: 1. Cum* v-*ați cunoscut? (*vă*)
2. Nu*-ți *uita cheile. (*îți*)
3. Să*-mi* fi spus dinainte... (*îmi*)
4. Ce *s-*a-(*î*)ntâmplat? (*se*)
În ultimul caz, atât pronumele, cât și verbul lexical au pierdut sunete; același 'î', de care se amintește mai sus: "Ce se-_ntâmplă_ pe-acolo?"


----------

